
Share your ML models easily, with almost no extra code with Gradio - alfozan
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/cb5y3f/p_share_your_ml_models_easily_with_almost_no/
======
Aliabid94
Oh this is neat - I can see this being really useful for iterating model
development with our clients. Really would save us a lot in development time -
gonna look more into this!

~~~
abidlabs
Thanks! Let me know what use case you have in mind. Iterative collaboration
was the original case we had in mind -- as it allowed ML devleopers to iterate
different versions of medical imaging model with doctors at the Stanford
hospital.

------
aliabd
Most realistic ml collaborations are with other ml engineers or users who
either don't know or don't care. Not sure how many non coders would find this
useful

